# Real Life ~New RPG~ Searching For Gamers



## Joss Hill (Jun 26, 2007)

*~Real Life~​*
Real Life Is a Game Where You Control Your Destiny You Arnt In a Magical Land You are in a Nice Town Where Most Of The People Are Friendly and You want to get your Life Started. You Could Settle Down With a Specail Someone you meet in the Community or You could just stay single and own your Pad.You Can Get Roomates  To Help Pay Your Rent and Make Friends In This Great Community. Isn't That What Lifes About? Enjoying it? So Why not come and enjoy a life you would real love.On Real Life a Web Based Txt RPG.
*
Bonus For The Next 10 People Who Join:...*
You Will Receive +$2,500 Dollars in your bank account when you join thats $3,500 TO START WITH NORMALY YOU ONLY START WITH $1,000 GET STARTED TODAY!

The Website Is Still Cold Since There Was A Lot Of Flamming On My Other Post Please Understand im am running a clean Buesnese Here And do not look to profit at all from it i was just looking for some people to play the game with.

The site is: http://reallife.smfforfree3.com/index.php

If You Think About Flaming Read this...



			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *Moderator's Notes*:
> 
> If you're not interested in playing in the game someone offers, by all means, do not play in it.  Making snarky comments about it, however, is likely to earn you some serious mod displeasure.
> 
> Daniel




Thanks,
Joss


----------



## Edgewood (Jun 26, 2007)

Umm, I don't want to sound offensive in any way, but why would I play a game that pretty much mimics real life? I play games to escape real life. :\


----------



## Joss Hill (Jun 26, 2007)

This Is Kinda Like To Escape Real Life Becuase You have more power over how you change anything is posibel


----------



## jezter6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sound like there already is something like this, only with full graphics  - It's called Second Life. Or just go buy the Sims.


----------



## Joss Hill (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I Play RS2 im looking for something to play while im Playing Runescape Not Like Sims i actully do own the sims lol i like it.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 26, 2007)

*Moderator's Notes*:

If you're not interested in playing in the game someone offers, by all means, do not play in it.  Making snarky comments about it, however, is likely to earn you some serious mod displeasure.

Daniel


----------



## Joss Hill (Jun 26, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *Moderator's Notes*:
> 
> If you're not interested in playing in the game someone offers, by all means, do not play in it.  Making snarky comments about it, however, is likely to earn you some serious mod displeasure.
> 
> Daniel



Thanks for That.


----------



## Joss Hill (Jun 27, 2007)

I Really Do Promote You To Join and try it


----------

